# Laid thier very 1 st egg...



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Hai guys, today my Briminghum rollers laid thier very 1st egg. I'm too happy for this. Plz pray for my going to be born squabs. As soon as possible i'll post the mom dad and eggi beggi.


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Waiting for the 2nd one.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations on the eggs! I hope you do get your squabs!

Terry


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks. But no good news today. I mean the 2nd egg...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't worry, that second egg should be here in no time 

Also, sending you lots of good hatching wishes!


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks... I'll be wait with patience.


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

I told to my lil bro to remove the 1st egg because the cock already sitting on the egg. I don't want reply. In past 3 cases i lost my 2nd squab due to small size and underweight. I think it's for the prepaid sitting on the egg. Am i right?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yeasmin said:


> I told to my lil bro to remove the 1st egg because the cock already sitting on the egg. I don't want reply. In past 3 cases i lost my 2nd squab due to small size and underweight. I think it's for the prepaid sitting on the egg. Am i right?


Sometimes when one baby is born earlier ( like a day) it can make a difference in size, but usually the littlest one is able to fight for its share of the crop milk and catches up. It is also a symptom of paratyphoid when one baby is bigger then the other and the smaller baby usually doesn't look good either. Best to treat the parents before they lay eggs, if this has happened before with their babies.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeasmin said:


> I told to my lil bro to remove the 1st egg because the cock already sitting on the egg. I don't want reply. In past 3 cases i lost my 2nd squab due to small size and underweight. I think it's for the prepaid sitting on the egg. Am i right?


you can do that, just need to put a fake one in the nest so he can sit that one, when the 2nd is layed which should be today, take the fake one out and add the real egg to the 2nd, you should have fake eggs or dummy eggs, they are a way to help your birds to not overpopulate and have a break from rearing young.


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

No,they are laying for the 1st time. So i'm eagerly waiting for the babies. If i don't put a fake egg what will happene? I'm sorry i totally forgotten to told that to my lil bro.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeasmin said:


> No,they are laying for the 1st time. So i'm eagerly waiting for the babies. If i don't put a fake egg what will happene? I'm sorry i totally forgotten to told that to my lil bro.


well it may be fine, but it is just best not to disturb the process, it is just replacing it so they think all is fine and will not abandon the nest. you will want dummy eggs for the future, they are a must for your pigeons sake. no need to let them hatch more that three rounds in a year. you will need those dummy eggs so they do not lay eggs back to back and it gives the hen a break from laying, and when it is time to give them a break from raising young, you will need to use dummy eggs so they will not have any young, so it is a means of control over how many young you will let them raise. which is important to their health.


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks. I think u r right. I'll follow it. Better luck next time. Bye and goodnight...


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

No news of the 2nd egg...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeasmin said:


> No news of the 2nd egg...


well it should be today, give them some time.


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

If they are young birds, and this is their first clutch, it is not uncommon to only have one egg...


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Tim's Tumblers said:


> If they are young birds, and this is their first clutch, it is not uncommon to only have one egg...


May be u r right. No sign of 2nd egg. So i told my bro to put the 1st one. And hope it can made(hatch).


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

I have BR' s, had them 18 days, my first pair only laid one egg also, the second never came.


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Same as me. Hope next batch will be ok. I'm only 1 pair of BR. So, trying to increase the number.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Tim's Tumblers said:


> If they are young birds, and this is their first clutch, it is not uncommon to only have one egg...


that can happen with a young hen, but watch the hen closely for symtoms of being egg bound. it can be fatal so it is important to help her if she needs it asap.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

CONGRATS YEASMIN!!  hope yr baby grow up healthy n strong. Peace


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks warren. And thanks all for ur good hatching wish.


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Good Luck with your new Youngster!!!


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Guys there is problem that my bro is facing. Daily cock sit on the egg in time to time. Sometimes hen sit. But they are not always on the egg. Will it hatch? I'm just wondering.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

How hot/cold is it out? Here in Bakersfield, in the summers the parents won't sit on the egg at all, it's just too hot.


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

In here,it is rainy reason. But no rain. Temperature approximatly 36° to 40° cel. Don't no about frht. Is it ok?


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

good news. Both the parents are sitting on the egg. I'm going to call it 'Mr. shotu'.


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

my rollers laid 2 eggs last time and didnt hatch so i threw them away. Now they have 2 more and i wanted to know how to know if they are good or if there is something wrong with my pigeons?


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

Updates On These topics ? Did The Egg Hatch ?


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

yes somtimes its only 1 and what is egg bound


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Egg bound is when the hen has trouble with the laying of an egg and intervention is required.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Thread is from 2009.... wonder what happend..


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

yea my eggs hatched and now my baby pigeons are flying not high but there flying.


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeasmin said:


> No,they are laying for the 1st time. So i'm eagerly waiting for the babies. If i don't put a fake egg what will happene? I'm sorry i totally forgotten to told that to my lil bro.


young hens sometimes they only laY 1 egg, it could be lack of calcium, or vitamin e


----------



## Pigeon80error (Sep 25, 2010)

Pigeons lay their first egg and warm it, and after a day or so they will have the second- There is a delay of time between the two.

-Dan

Fly little pigeons fly
Fly all of you
Please don't get cold
Just Coo, Coo, Coo.

Citie Pigeons and Domestic Ones with cere's are the best!


----------

